# Help! What to do with Casanova's whiskers and beard?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So I don't know if it's because Casanova's beard and whiskers have gotten longer, but he is always getting them in his mouth or chewing on them or getting them wet and curling them around his mouth now. I could wash and blow dry his face one minute, and the next minute he's wetted it with his tongue and curled it around his mouth already. Does anyone else's baby do this? He used to leave his whiskers alone, but now the whiskers look crusty alot with all the wetting even though I wash his face everyday....I'm wondering if he doesn't like them hanging around his mouth and that's why he's wetting and curling and chewing them? Am I supposed to be trimming any of his facial hairs, like the ones that hang around his mouth or above his lips? Any suggestions? :smhelp:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes i know exactly what you mean! It's frustrating.

you could try banding his moustache, that's what I do. Just make sure you use a lightweight band and dont' do it too tight. He might be happier having his face banded too!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol dh keeps saying he is going to trim demi's mouth hairs as they are long and go in her mouth but i keep telling him stay away from her lol so glad to see this post as we were wondering the same thing


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I never thought I would cut Casanova's hair, but this crusty face syndrome is making me think twice about that. I could band it, but he's obviously not a show dog so it seems so cumbersome to have bands in his face...It's starting to seem to me like if you trim it and don't let it get too long, then the mustache doesn't get a chance to curl in. So it would stay dry and fluffy easier? Could I leave his coat long and just trim his face hair? That seems like the opposite of the lamb cut with the face hair long and everything else trimmed?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 20 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819920


> I never thought I would cut Casanova's hair, but this crusty face syndrome is making me think twice about that. I could band it, but he's obviously not a show dog so it seems so cumbersome to have bands in his face...It's starting to seem to me like if you trim it and don't let it get too long, then the mustache doesn't get a chance to curl in. So it would stay dry and fluffy easier? Could I leave his coat long and just trim his face hair? That seems like the opposite of the lamb cut with the face hair long and everything else trimmed?[/B]


You're not banding it though to make sure it grows, you're banding it to keep it out of his mouth. I just throw bands in when i change the topknot, it's not that much extra work. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 20 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819926


> QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 20 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819920





> I never thought I would cut Casanova's hair, but this crusty face syndrome is making me think twice about that. I could band it, but he's obviously not a show dog so it seems so cumbersome to have bands in his face...It's starting to seem to me like if you trim it and don't let it get too long, then the mustache doesn't get a chance to curl in. So it would stay dry and fluffy easier? Could I leave his coat long and just trim his face hair? That seems like the opposite of the lamb cut with the face hair long and everything else trimmed?[/B]


You're not banding it though to make sure it grows, you're banding it to keep it out of his mouth. I just throw bands in when i change the topknot, it's not that much extra work. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I guess I meant, I don't think I would like looking at him everyday with those bands in his mustache.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 20 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819928


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 20 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819926





> QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 20 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819920





> I never thought I would cut Casanova's hair, but this crusty face syndrome is making me think twice about that. I could band it, but he's obviously not a show dog so it seems so cumbersome to have bands in his face...It's starting to seem to me like if you trim it and don't let it get too long, then the mustache doesn't get a chance to curl in. So it would stay dry and fluffy easier? Could I leave his coat long and just trim his face hair? That seems like the opposite of the lamb cut with the face hair long and everything else trimmed?[/B]


You're not banding it though to make sure it grows, you're banding it to keep it out of his mouth. I just throw bands in when i change the topknot, it's not that much extra work. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I guess I meant, I don't think I would like looking at him everyday with those bands in his mustache.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Then by all means, trim it! You asked for suggestions so I was just letting you know what I have found that works. Personally I would rather look at bands in the mustache than look at a dog with their hair continiously in their mouth. That drives me nuts, LOL.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 20 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819915


> Yes i know exactly what you mean! It's frustrating.
> 
> you could try banding his moustache, that's what I do. Just make sure you use a lightweight band and dont' do it too tight. He might be happier having his face banded too![/B]



Stacy....ummm....could you show me a picture of a banded face? Oh, and maybe an entire banded dog? Do you band the skirt ever???


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What I would really love to know is, does anyone have opinions on how trimmed face hair would look with a full coat? Or would I need to trim the coat too?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sophia, have you changed the shampoo you use around that area that may make the mustache softer
or tastier? lol Yes, you might try trimming that hair that grows just above the lip if it is growing over
his lip. See if that helps. If not, trimming the mustache is the only other thing you can do. I can
understand you not wanting to band since you want to look at his pretty face au naturale.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Abbie does the same thing, but Maggie doesn't...it is so strange. I sometimes band Abbie and sometimes I bitter apple it because I think she chews it when she is bored. When i get home from work, I can post a cute picture of Abbie with her lil stache banded. It really is rather is and not bothersome to the dog. It also helps keep their hair out of their food.

Personally, I think it would depend on how short you trim his beard and mustache. If you trim it really short, I personally think it would look a lil akward. Then again it about what you like. It could look super cute..I'm not really sure.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 20 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819938


> Sophia, have you changed the shampoo you use around that area that may make the mustache softer
> or tastier? lol Yes, you might try trimming that hair that grows just above the lip if it is growing over
> his lip. See if that helps. If not, trimming the mustache is the only other thing you can do. I can
> understand you not wanting to band since you want to look at his pretty face au naturale. [/B]


Brit, I haven't changed the shampoo, but that is a really good point! Sometimes he does get bits of sweet potato chew stuck in his whiskers and I'm sure he is at times eating leftovers off his face YUM :smilie_tischkante: So do I trim straight across his lips, even over to the side? This is sounding more and more dangerous LOL? Why can't you live closer, Brit? I don't trust any groomers, but I sure as heck don't trust myself, either.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 20 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819941


> Abbie does the same thing, but Maggie doesn't...it is so strange. I sometimes band Abbie and sometimes I bitter apple it because I think she chews it when she is bored.[/B]


Yes, exactly, I think it's getting to be a habit and Casanova is chewing on it sometimes when he has down time.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 20 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819942


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 20 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819938





> Sophia, have you changed the shampoo you use around that area that may make the mustache softer
> or tastier? lol Yes, you might try trimming that hair that grows just above the lip if it is growing over
> his lip. See if that helps. If not, trimming the mustache is the only other thing you can do. I can
> understand you not wanting to band since you want to look at his pretty face au naturale. [/B]


Brit, I haven't changed the shampoo, but that is a really good point! Sometimes he does get bits of sweet potato chew stuck in his whiskers and I'm sure he is at times eating leftovers off his face YUM :smilie_tischkante: So do I trim straight across his lips, even over to the side? This is sounding more and more dangerous LOL? Why can't you live closer, Brit? I don't trust any groomers, but I sure as heck don't trust myself, either.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I trim just the hairs above the lip in front. Sometimes I think that gets her started licking if they want to go into her mouth.

If you do trim the mustache trim in a vertical direction rather than straight across. This will give a more natural look and
will help the mustache stay away from the mouth.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 20 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819942


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 20 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819938





> Sophia, have you changed the shampoo you use around that area that may make the mustache softer
> or tastier? lol Yes, you might try trimming that hair that grows just above the lip if it is growing over
> his lip. See if that helps. If not, trimming the mustache is the only other thing you can do. I can
> understand you not wanting to band since you want to look at his pretty face au naturale. [/B]


Brit, I haven't changed the shampoo, but that is a really good point! Sometimes he does get bits of sweet potato chew stuck in his whiskers and I'm sure he is at times eating leftovers off his face YUM :smilie_tischkante: So do I trim straight across his lips, even over to the side? This is sounding more and more dangerous LOL? Why can't you live closer, Brit? I don't trust any groomers, but I sure as heck don't trust myself, either.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I say the same thing, and she lives pretty close to me. I know what you mean about that hair.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I band Soda's face for the same reason...he eats it. I don't mind the look and he could care less about the bands. I'd really have to shave his muzzle to stop him from eating the hair, and I don't like the poodle look.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I found some pictures for you to look at on banding the hair on the face:

[attachment=55979:loualbano1.jpg]

[attachment=55980:loualbano.jpg]


Hope this helps!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 20 2009, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820001


> I found some pictures for you to look at on banding the hair on the face:
> 
> [attachment=55979:loualbano1.jpg]
> 
> ...



Not really, LOL. That is banding the beard, not the mustache. I don't band the beard because _that_ looks funny.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 20 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819934


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 20 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819915





> Yes i know exactly what you mean! It's frustrating.
> 
> you could try banding his moustache, that's what I do. Just make sure you use a lightweight band and dont' do it too tight. He might be happier having his face banded too![/B]



Stacy....ummm....could you show me a picture of a banded face? Oh, and maybe an entire banded dog? Do you band the skirt ever???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat, I just band the mustache, not the beard. I've banded the skirt before (for pee stains) but it never ended well. If I was going to band, I'd just wrap the coat instead. I couldn't find many pics I had on photobucket of a dog banded, but here is this one of Caira 









Basically you just include the hair on her muzzle and when you band it, pull it in the direction of the eye to 'set' it (it's not set well in this pic, it sticks out too much) It keeps that hair out of the mouth though!

ETA: I found this one of Lucy banded where it is pulled back so it doesn't stick out like handle bars. 









And Chowder with some 'loose' bands to jsut keep the hair out of his mouth before ring time


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 20 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820001


> I found some pictures for you to look at on banding the hair on the face:
> 
> [attachment=55979:loualbano1.jpg]
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: ROFL. That terry scrunchy is beyond offensive. It is downright felonious. That man needs to be arrested immediately. olice: Do you take all your grooming and fashion direction from wrestlers?

p.s.: I will say the only time I've banded Casanova's face was the last time he wrestled Leah because she pulls on it and won't let go. He was getting beaten too badly and I was afraid he would be bald in the face after their battle...Maybe it gives that wrestler an advantage too?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've seen yorkies with long hair on the body and face cut short (but not maltese sorry) and I personally think it looks wierd. It ends up looking unproportionate to me with a cropped face and long body hair. Plus I think longer facials make maltese (and yorkies) look gorgeous so I'm a fan of leaving the hair long. I've never had an issue with one of my dogs chewing their facials or getting them wet though. Rylie sometimes gets his face a little wet in the mornings when he has his long morning drink but that's about it. Maybe you could band it on your casual days and then leave it unbanded if company is coming over or you're going out with him.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a picture of Abbie her stache banded:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwwww.....Abbie looks absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her. Okay maybe you are slightly changing my mind about the banding. But wait...I've already trimmed his stache! Let's hope he doesn't curl it any more....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

well if you've trimmed you must show pictures! I am sure he looks adorable no matter how you cut it though because he's CASANOVA!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 20 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820077


> Here is a picture of Abbie her stache banded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this picture she's sooooo cute!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 20 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820001


> I found some pictures for you to look at on banding the hair on the face:
> 
> [attachment=55979:loualbano1.jpg]
> 
> ...




Oh, Ohhhh, Ohhhhhh....my eyes!!! MY EYES!!!!! <cringing>


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 20 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820087


> well if you've trimmed you must show pictures! I am sure he looks adorable no matter how you cut it though because he's CASANOVA![/B]


I would take a picture, but it looks almost exactly the same. 

I took Brit's advice and trimmed only a little, the hair just above the lips in the front. (They were hairs that were hanging out in his mouth in pictures before) 

So far Casanova is curling his stache alot less. I'm going to live with it for awhile and cut more only if necessary. 

As usual, Brit's advice is downright brilliant!! Thank you, Brit!! :ThankYou:


----------

